# First time pier fishing



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys and gals,

I know this may sound stupid and make me look inexperienced but I need some go to knowledge before I go pier fishing. I'm planning on going tomorrow for the first time with a buddy that goes quite often.

Would love to get some pointers and tips on what kind of line I should use, mono or braid? The poundage I should use? Should I bring my 12' surf rod or should I bring my 8' rod or both? What kind of lures should be used or is this something I should as the pier before I go? As same with bait? I'm looking to score big and little game! Would love the help from you experienced folks on the forums.

Troy.


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Short rod andlive bait for piers.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------

